# Be quiet dark power pro p9 850 Watt



## Shadowturbo (26. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

Habe mir nen neues Dark pro p9 850watt gekauft, da mein altes be quiet das zeitliche gesehen hat.
Netzteil habe ich seit gestern erst im Rechner.

Hardware:
Asus pt6 Deluxe V2 
Intel i7 920 @ 4,5 GHz 
2x 5970 im quadfire
18gb Speicher 
1x SSD 128gb 
1x 500 Gb Festplatte 
3 Gehäuse Lüfter 
System wird Kpl. mit Wasser gekühlt, also CPU+ die beiden 5970
Dazu eine 12v Pumpe + 3 120 er Lüfter 

Leider ist seit heute ein Problem aufgetreten , 
Das Netzteil ging während des Spielens bei bf3 einfach aus, und es hat einmal klack gemacht.
Seit dem läuft es mal an, und geht so nach ca.  10 sec wieder aus... Und mal wieder an. 
Gerade lief er ca.4 min im Windows wieder, aber leider stehe ich wieder vor das selbe Problem.
Die Hardware schließe ich mal aus. Netzteil zu schwach?


----------



## chris1995 (26. Dezember 2011)

Hört sich nach einer Schutzabschaltung an hast du die 2 HD 5970 an 2 verschiedenen anschlüssen?? Hast du die Pumpen und Lüfter alle auf einem 12 Volt Anschluss?

Evtl liegts an der Lastverteilung, was hattest du vorchher für ein NT?

MfG Chris


----------



## Shadowturbo (26. Dezember 2011)

Vorher hatte ich ein 700 Watt be quiet System power.
Die Karten habe ich am Pci 1 und pci 2 laufen.
Pumpe und lüfter sind verteilt auf den 12v schienen.


----------



## chris1995 (26. Dezember 2011)

Ok hört sich ned gut an für das Netzteil versuch mal zum testen pci 1 und 3

MfG Chris


----------



## Shadowturbo (26. Dezember 2011)

Hatte ich auch schon selbe Problem.


----------



## IconX (26. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde glatt vermuten, dass das Nt zu schwach ist. Alleine die 2x5970 Verbrauchen laut Computerbase unter Last 530 Watt - könnte mir vorstellen, dass du die aufgrund der Wakü sogar noch übertaktet hast.
Ein i-920 auf 4,5 Ghz ist auch keine Sparflamme und auch die sonstigen Sachen dürften zu Buche schlagen(sind zwar keine Stromschleudern, aber Kleinvieh macht auch Mist). Die 800 Watt dürftest du somit gut erreichen, obs weit darüber ist kann ich dir nicht sagen  .

Aber grob überschlagen könnte das ganze Ding schon etwas schwach sein.

Kannst ja einfach mal mit einer 5970 testen - falls es immernoch ausgeht, dürfte es sich um einen Defekt handeln.


----------



## Fatalii (26. Dezember 2011)

Bekam das Netzteil genügend Luft? Wie hattest du die Grafikkarten angeschlossen?
Bei 1 SingleGPU-Karte reicht der Anschluss an die Buchse PCI 1 oder PCI 3.
Sollte eine DualGPU-Karte zum Einsatz kommen empfiehlt es sich den PCI 2 Anschluss zu nehmen.
Da ich die 550W Version und eine SingleGPU nutze habe ich den PCI 2 Anschluss genommen, damit ich 
immer ausreichend Leistung habe.
Denn bei dem Anschluss 2 am Netzteil werden die beiden PCI 12V Schienen zusammengelegt.
Bei dem P9 mit 850Watt kann man 2 DualGPU-Karten verwenden, da die 12V Schiene genug
Leistung hat. Es empfiehlt sich jedoch bei 2 Karten die Verwendung der PCI Anschlüsse 1 und 3. 
Sollte man 2und 3 bzw. 1 und 2 nehmen ist die 12V Schiene etwas durcheinander und dann können 
solche Symptome auftreten. Auch ein Defekt ist möglich. D

Das Netzteil hat definitiv genug Leistung. Ca. 300Watt pro Karte, plus den restlichen Kram locker 200W 
ergibt 800Watt. Das Netzteil würde zwar fast mit 850Watt belastet, aber es kann eine Überlast von
insgesamt 950Watt leisten und darum sind Lastspitzen kein Problem. Sofern man es richtig anschließt.

Ich denke da liegt der Fehler, denn du schreibst, dass du Anschluss 1 und 2 genommen hast. Jedoch, wie 
oben beschrieben, ist eine andere Vorgehensweise beim Anschließen nötig. Siehe Handbuch/Gebrauchsanweisung.
Vermutlich ist das Netzteil nun defekt. Wann und wo hast du es bestellt?

MfG


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (26. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Shadowturbo

Laut deiner Beschreibung lässt sich keine Komponente mit Sicherheit eingrenzen oder ausschließen...

Tritt das nur mit Übertaktung auf oder auch ohne?


----------



## Fatalii (26. Dezember 2011)

Ah hallo Stefan
Nur eine kurze Zwischenfrage. Liege ich mit meiner Beschreibung richtig oder muss ich die Anleitung nochmal studieren?
Darf ich dir hier eine Frage zu dem Dark Rock Pro C1 stellen oder besser per PN bzw anderem Thread?

MfG


----------



## Shadowturbo (26. Dezember 2011)

Hi @ all..

Habe mal mein altes Enermax "hat 650Watt"  aus dem Keller geholt.
Netzteil eingebaut, siehe da... der Rechner läuft wieder.
Das Be Quiet hat einen ganzen Tag gehalten.  Hatte ich von meiner Frau zu Weihnachten bekommen. "sie ist natürlich stink sauer"
Mir ist nach dem Ausbau aufgefallen, das etwas im Netzteil lose ist... irgendetwas wackelt dort drin.
Meine wird es wieder zurück bringen müssen. Schade


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (26. Dezember 2011)

Wie hast du die Karten an das Netzteil angeschlossen?

Ist es in der Tat so, dass du PCIe 1 und PCIe 2 verwendet hast?
Wenn dem so ist, dann kann es durchaus vorkommen, dass das Netzteil abschaltet - aufgrund einer zu starken Belastung einer +12V Leitung!

An dieser Stelle möchte ich dir empfehlen, dass du die Grafikkarten, wie im Handbuch beschrieben, mit PCIe 1 und PCIe 3 anschließt und den PCIe 2 ANschluss *NICHT VERWENDEST!*


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (26. Dezember 2011)

Fatalii schrieb:


> Ah hallo Stefan
> Nur eine kurze Zwischenfrage. Liege ich mit meiner Beschreibung richtig oder muss ich die Anleitung nochmal studieren?
> Darf ich dir hier eine Frage zu dem Dark Rock Pro C1 stellen oder besser per PN bzw anderem Thread?
> 
> MfG


 
Hallo Fatalii

Ich denke, dass du die Anleitung relativ gut studiert hast und genau das, was in der Anleitung in Bildern vermerkt wurde, relativ gut widergegeben hast.

Bezüglich deiner Frage: hier solltest du mich entweder per PN kontaktieren oder einen anderen Thread eröffnen.


----------

